# [KERNEL] Alterar directamente archivo /boot/config (cerrado)

## expobi

¿Qué pasa si altero el archivo /boot/config-*.**.*-gento?

por ejemplo:

original:

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

escribo:

#CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

Esto sin alterar el archivo /boot/System.map-*.**.*-gentoo

¿el kernel carga sin soporte fuse? ¿es una manera de alterar el kernel temporalmente sin tener que recompilar?Last edited by expobi on Thu Nov 22, 2018 12:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

 *expobi wrote:*   

> ¿Qué pasa si altero el archivo /boot/config-*.**.*-gento?
> 
> por ejemplo:
> 
> original:
> ...

 

No sr. es fichero se crea para que tengas acceso simple al .config en caso de que lo pierdas dentro del /usr/src/linux-***

para desactivar el soporte tenes que editar la linea linux en el grub.cfg. no se puntualmente que es lo que queres deshabilitar y desconozco si funciona para todas las opciones, pero deberias agregar despues del kernel y las opciones de booteo lo siguiente:

initcall_blacklist="moduloadeshabilitar"_init_module

sin las comillas, si el modulo /driver se llama abc initcall_blacklist=abc_init_module

te quedaria una linea similar a esta:

linux   /vmlinuz-4.19.0-rc8-pelo root=/dev/sda3 ro single net.ifnames=0 initcall_blacklist=abc_init_module

----------

## expobi

Gracias por la respuesta, no conocia esa opción.

Queria provar precisamente quitar FUSE, pero como tengo el kernel compilado sin módulos, no se si se aplica lo que propones para ello, gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *expobi wrote:*   

> Gracias por la respuesta, no conocia esa opción.
> 
> Queria provar precisamente quitar FUSE, pero como tengo el kernel compilado sin módulos, no se si se aplica lo que propones para ello, gracias.

 

hasta donde se, deberia funcionar haciendo eso que te dije.

yo puntualmente hacia lo mismo, ahora solo tengo compilado dentro del kernel lo que es sata y estrictamente necesario para que el sistema levante, después, todo módulos.

lo encuentro mas sencillo de debugear cuando hay algun problema

----------

## expobi

Gracias. Voy a probar compilando con módulos como comentas, a ver si encuentro el que me esta dando problemas.

----------

